# Puppy Crate issue



## Ginger nutter (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi, 

After reading advice on the forum about what size crate is best for my dog I decided on a massive one... It arrived today and is now awaiting our new puppy a week on Friday. My only concern is that is might be too large for a puppy to begin with, it has a divider in it but unsure whether to leave without the divide so he can have a defined area for his accidents and bed at the other end or limit him to a smaller space??

Any help would be brilliant.. I would be lost without this forum for help and advice. Xxx


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

What will the puppies schedule be like? Will someone be home to allow the puppy out of his crate to relieve himself? Puppies can't hold it for longer than a couple of hours (if you're lucky). If someone is home, then I would definitely use the divider.


----------



## Ginger nutter (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't work so apart from doing the school runs / shopping whilst he has not had his injections then I will be home. 

I plan on getting up in the night but want to try and avoid dirty bedding !


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Then definitely use the divider. Feed him in his crate as well, as he will be less likely to go where he eats.


----------



## Ginger nutter (Sep 13, 2013)

The crate is a 42 inch so should I just divide in half or give him a bit more ?


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

I just got a 40" long crate for my 14 week old 26lb puppy. The crate is GIANT. It looks like 1/4 of the available space would be more then enough for him to comfortably sleep. I can't imagine a new ~10lb puppy needing any more than that. The rule of thumb is to keep the available area just large enough for puppy to turn around and lie down as that discourages them from eliminating in one corner and going to sleep in another.


----------

